# L4 Catalog Previews.lrdata file



## irenefrie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am new to L4 and started importing my photos and making sure that I have a back-up.  But as I import and save I would like to delete some of the back-ups.  Some of the back-up files have a sub-folder named: Lightroom 4 Catalog Previews.lrdata, but not all of the backups have this sub-folder.  Can someone explain to me the importance of this folder and why other backups don't have it?  I'm nervouse about deleting one of the folders that have this sub-folder.

Thank you.
Irene


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 10, 2012)

Irene,

Before answering your question, one word about backups:
Are you aware that the backups you perform when closing LR ONLY back up your Lightroom catalog, and not your original images? You need to back up your originals also using other backup procedures.

Seeing a "Lightroom 4 Catalog Previews.lrdata" folder in a backup folder (the folders named "yyyy-mm-dd hhmm") means that you most probably have opened the contained backup catalog using LR (i.e. by double-clicking the "Lightroom 4 Catalog.lrcat" file in a backup folder). By opening a catalog, LR will create a previews folder for the images contained in the catalog, if it is not there already. Looks like this is what's happening here.

You can safely delete those preview folders along with the backed up catalog, if you are sure you don't need the backup catalog anymore.

I would advise you open your catalog settings dialog and check the catalog name and path in use before cleaning up, just to make sure you're not running LR out of one of those backup folder by accident:



Beat


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Yes, I am backing up my photos on a separate EHD.

However, I think I have setup the catalog backup incorrectly.

I have:

Location: G:\L4CatalogBackup\2012-04-10 1942
File Name: Lightroom 4 Catalog.lrcat

Each of my backups folders are 2012-04-10 + hhmm

I need some help in how to change the Location.

Thank you.

Irene


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

Irene,

You have not set up your backups incorrectly, but you're running LR from a backup catalog currently, which is not what you want.

Can you please go into folder "C:\Users\[_youruser_]\Pictures\Lightroom" using explorer, and post a screen shot of the folder content?

Also, are you completely satisfied of what images you see in LR when it's open? Not missing anything (besides the drive letter issue in the other thread)?

Beat


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 11, 2012)

Beat,

As far as I can tell everything else looks fine.

Here is the screenshot of the my C:\........\Lightroom folders (don't know why it the upload is so small)


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a quick thought.  For Lightroom 4 I am using my Dell desktop with Windows7 64 bit.  I only use my laptop Vista 32 bit for emails and browsing the web.

Irene


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

Can you please post a screen shot of the content of folder "C:\Users\[_youruser_]\Pictures\Lightroom" like this:


Btw, double clicking the uploaded screen shot before posting lets you size it bigger.

Beat


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 11, 2012)

Beat,

Thanks for your patience.  I tried double clicking the screen shot and not much luck in making it bigger.  Sorry


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

irenefrie said:


> Beat,
> 
> Thanks for your patience.  I tried double clicking the screen shot and not much luck in making it bigger.  Sorry



Don't worry, I'm able to see it fine when clicking it.

I would suggest you do the following:

1) Using Explorer, open Folder "C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom":

rename the file "Lightroom 4 Catalog" to "Lightroom 4 old Catalog"
rename the folder "Lightroom 4 Catalog Previews.lrdata" to "Lightroom 4 old Catalog Previews.lrdata"

2) Using Explorer, open Folder "G:\L4CatalogBackup\2012-04-10 1942":

Cut/Paste the file "Lightroom 4 Catalog" and the folder "Lightroom 4 Catalog Previews.lrdata" from "G:\L4CatalogBackup\2012-04-10 1942" to "C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom"

3) Open the catalog "Lightroom 4 Catalog" in folder "C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom" by double clicking the catalog file

4) Check the catalog settings dialog. It should now say:
Location: C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom
File Name: Lightroom 4 Catalog.lrcat

5) In Lightroom Preferences (General Tab), make sure the catalog mentioned in 4) is indicated in "When starting up use this catalog:"

6) When exiting LR, make sure "G:\L4CatalogBackup" is indicated as your backup folder


Come back here if anything looks not as expected.

Beat


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow!  You are an expert.  Thank you so much for your help.  It is working great now. Thank you, thank you.

Irene


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2012)

irenefrie said:


> Wow!  You are an expert...


That's why we keep him on retainer.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 11, 2012)

irenefrie said:


> It is working great now.



Glad to hear it worked out well, Irene 

Now that you're all set (and make sure you see "C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom\Lightroom 4 Catalog.lrcat" in your catalog settings), you can go ahead and delete those backup folders (the folders named "yyyy-mm-dd hhmm") which you don't want anymore, regardless of whether they contain a *.lrdata subfolder or not.

Also, when you're satisfied on how your current catalog looks, you can go ahead and delete the file "Lightroom 4 old Catalog" and the folder "Lightroom 4 old Catalog Previews.lrdata" in folder "C:\Users\Irene Friedman\My Lightroom Photos\Lightroom\".

Then you're all set.

Beat


----------



## irenefrie (Apr 11, 2012)

Fantastic.  I can't tell you how much I appreciate your expertise.

Thank you.

Irene


----------

